# BRASILIA, BRAZIL'S CAPITAL (AGAIN!!!)



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Here is Brasilia again! You can call it "Brasilia sur le Lac" or "Brasilia by the Lake":lol: :lol: :lol: . Its up to you, we don't care if we are too far from the seahno: hno: hno: We have the sky, (wich Lucio Costa called "Brasilia's sea") and, of course the Paranoá Lake. Now I'm proposing you a poll...Wich planned capital do you think is most beautiful?... Washington, Camberra or Brasilia...Take a look and think carefully!!!
First let's start with the main entrance to the city. If you come from São Paulo, Rio, or Belo Horizonte by car you enter the city through this freeway, the South Exit
Once in the city this is the main thorougfare the North-South Axis
Relax. Brasilia is a like Los Angeles. Here you'll need a car to see all these following monuments. Let's start with the National Cathedral (Catholic of course!!)
This is of course the most famous building in the city: the National Congress. No othe building in Brasilia can be tallest the this one. Only 28 floors!!! You can meditate in front of it, like this woman!...
Here is another interest composition of the Congress[
Close to the National Congress is Planalto Palace (... a kind of Brazilian White House if you will) and the Brazilian Supreme Federal Tribunal (a kind of Brazilian Supreme Court if you will too). Let's start with the Planalto Palace

And right in front of Planalto Palace (Higland Palace in English) is the Brazilian Supreme Federal Tribunal (I think that the clouds and the floor made an interest composition in this photo too!)

Here is the Ministry of External Relations. In the background is the monument to the Portuguese caravels, and in the foreground is the monument to the Brazilian canoes!!!:lol: :lol: (I'm just kidding. don't know what this canoe is doing there, but it was great in the photo!!!)

On the other side of the Ministries Esplanade is the Ministry of Justice building

Enough of politics. Brasilias is much more!!!
Here is the JK (Juscelino Kubitschek...write this without reading it if you are able!!!!...He was the president by the time of Brasilia construction) Bridge. This is considered one of the most beautiful bridges in the world.[
Other view of this beautiful bridge

Now you will see some of Brasilia skyline. Remember, no other building can be tallest than the National Congress with its few 28 floors, so no high rises here!!!


Here you can see why I told you that you can call it "Brasilia sur le Lac"  Oh! Come on!! It's tré chic!!!!


Really beautiful, don't you agree?


Here is the TV Tower. From the Viewpoint (70 meters high) you can have a 360 degrees view of the city. It's really awesome!

The following images were taken from the TV Tower viewpoint
The first you can see the Ministry Esplanade and the National Congress in the foreground

This one is the South Hotels and Comercial Sector

Here is the North Hotels and Comercial Sector

One of the hightest standards of living in Brazil means that in Brasilia there are at least one car for 2,5 inhabitants. And this means too busy streets

But despite of such richness you can find this adress at the Ministry Esplanade...No need to tell nothing about this image!!

Well, that's all for today! Hope you like it! Have fun!!!
PROUD TO BE BRAZILIAN!!!!


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Nice pics. I love that "Brave New World" look.


----------



## skyscraper_1 (May 30, 2004)

Coool. Brasilia was built right in the jungle right?


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

kay: wow i love brasilia!!! i really MUST visit brasilia just for the architecture whenever i go to brazil!


----------



## wicca13 (Jun 23, 2006)

skyscraper_1 said:


> Coool. Brasilia was built right in the jungle right?


I dont call it a jungle, but it was build in the middle of nothing, it was a revolutionary city, it was build to be the brazilian capital and to modernize the country with a new kind of buildings and to grow other parts of brazil!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Jetsons+Bedrock+ 2001: A Space Odyssey = BRASILIA


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Wonderful thread. The National Congress is amazing. Does Mr. da Silva resides in Brasilia or does he spend more time in Sao Paulo?


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Skyscraper 1 you really don't know almost nothing about my country... In central Brazil the vegetation is most similar to that in the South Africa, the savanah. We call it Cerrado! Of coursr we have the biggest Tropical forest in the world but it starts some 1.000 km north of Brasilia:righton: :righton:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Yoriy: we call him presidente Lula, not "da Silva" and he lives in Brasilia. The Constitution says that every president must resides in the National Capita


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice pics. I love that "Brave New World" look. 
__________________
:cheers1: :cheers1: :cheers1: Yes James Bond that's the original ideia for the construction: to break with the old. If you consider that almost every city in Latin America is close to the European cities in their architetures and urbanism, than to the North American cities (And you can see what I'm meaning right here in SkyscraperCity by comparing the photos!!!!), you can say that Brasilia represents the ideia (by the time of the construction of course:late 50"s) of the new. Well today in Brazil we don't think that breaking with our european roots, our african roots, or our indian roots could make this country best! Instead, we are giving our past a chance! Many historical cities, or buildings, or places are takind the attention they deserves! But Brasilia is still in our hearts like an icon: it still represents our eyes in the future.


----------



## MasonsInquiries (Jul 18, 2005)

Brasilia's indeed a beautiful city. I don't think there's another capital that even compares (not even Washington or Camberra). The look of Brasilia does, in many ways, compare to Los Angeles. I went to Brasilia about a year ago to visit family and I can honestly say that we have some of the best architecture in the world. I LOVE the look of that bridge.


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

Very retro design I like it I really want to see it.


----------



## skyscraper_1 (May 30, 2004)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Skyscraper 1 you really don't know almost nothing about my country... In central Brazil the vegetation is most similar to that in the South Africa, the savanah. We call it Cerrado! Of coursr we have the biggest Tropical forest in the world but it starts some 1.000 km north of Brasilia:righton: :righton:


I know about Brazil, but my knowledge of Brazil's vegetation distrubtion in relation to its major metropolitan areas is a little fuzzy. A drier location would certainly be much more comfortable for living then a more humid tropical area for sure.



> I dont call it a jungle, but it was build in the middle of nothing, it was a revolutionary city, it was build to be the brazilian capital and to modernize the country with a new kind of buildings and to grow other parts of brazil!


Thanks - No if i remember this right(lol) Brasilia is planned in a "sector" design. Which is innovative. Do different sectors have different functions, like residental, commerical and government?


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Skyscraper 1. No To many things in the original project evolved to other directions - as it it would be due to the march of times isn't it?!!... But authorities are making efforts to preserve the "Plano Piloto" (Pilot Plan - as the population calls the downtown area) as it was projeceted by Lucio Costa. That is the part of the city wich UNESCO consider as part of humanity patrimony.


----------



## pulga (Mar 14, 2006)

skyscraper_1 said:


> I know about Brazil, but my knowledge of Brazil's vegetation distrubtion in relation to its major metropolitan areas is a little fuzzy. A drier location would certainly be much more comfortable for living then a more humid tropical area for sure.


why is that? i personaly prefer humid than dry area.

brasilia was a very dry land, so much that the city lake was man made, so like that it got more humid and better to live

this lake here, before it didn´t exist


----------



## abrandao (Sep 8, 2006)

The map of Brasília (the Pilot Plan) is like an airplane: you have two wings (North and South), the places were people live and where many commercial activities take place. And there´s also the corridor of the airplane, which is the Monumental Avenue (with museums, stadiums, parks, the central subway and bus stations, along with the Ministries Esplanade) and the cabin of the airplane, which is the Three Powers Square (Executive, Legislative and Judiciary).


----------



## abrandao (Sep 8, 2006)

As for 2006, more than 2.4 million people live in the Federal District (Brasília and it´s neighbourhoods). The metropolitan area of the Federal District comprises some 10 other cities in the State of Goiás, with a total population of 3.5 million people.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

ABRANDÃO is right. The metropolitan area is very big, but it is the nineth metropolitan area (in population) in Brazil so far


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Brasília is a must see in urban planning!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

samba_man said:


> Brasília is a must see in urban planning!


And it is a very interesting plan. But the people all over the world must know that the so called Satellite Cities, (inside the Federal District) and the so called "Entorno" (cities outside the Federal District, in the state of Goiás, but part of the Metropolitan Area) aren't so integrated to the Lucio Costa's original Plan. They have swollen the city and in many aspects turned it into an ugly city. In fact many of these cities are more like slums than real cities: no appropriate urban infraestructures, no leisure, no security etc. Besides most of them were build far away from downtown Brasilia, the "Plano Piloto" ( Lucio Costa's Pilot Plan) wich make the distance a truly obstacle for a rational public transportation system!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

lovevly but i would say Paris is the most beautiful planned city


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

cardiff said:


> lovevly but i would say Paris is the most beautiful planned city


Oh come on Cardiff:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Paris was remodelled by monsieur HAUSSMAN. It is not a planned city. But even if it was, Paris is always or concur! Don't you agree?!!! VIVE LA FRANCE!


----------



## Rodrigo_BSB (Dec 28, 2004)

I loved the pics, all of them. Very beautiful! kay:


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

the clouds in pics in 4, 5 and 6 looks fake.

Nice, clean but boring


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Thaaron4 said:


> the clouds in pics in 4, 5 and 6 looks fake.
> 
> Nice, clean but boring


Fake? What do you mean by "fake"? That I didn't undesrtand! They are absolutly reals. Remenber, down here we are, by this time of the year we are in a weather condition that we call "wet". It rains almost everyday: tropical climate you know. The "wet" begins in late september and ends in late march. So, by this time of the year, you will find clouds like those in the pictures in the sky. And I desagree with you. I think they make the pictures less boring than pictures with a completely empty sky!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Rodrigo_BSB said:


> I loved the pics, all of them. Very beautiful! kay:


Obrigado Rodrigo. Brasília pra mim só tem um defeito cara...ausência de montanhas...sou mineiro, sabe como é?...mas fazer o que? Foi aqui que contruí minha vida. Devo muito à Brasilia!:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

Very nice images of Brasilia kay:

for me is one of the planning cities most beautiful of the world...really.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Felixpo said:


> Very nice images of Brasilia kay:
> 
> for me is one of the planning cities most beautiful of the world...really.


Thanks Felixpo:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

No offense, but washington is much nicer than what I see here..I live in D.C.

D.C has mucher nicer architecture, its grassy mall is nicer than Brasillia's... Show me somewhere in Brasillia that has the beauty of Georgetown or Dupont Circle, the ornate architecture of the capitol building or the long reflecting pools and fountains of the mall's memorials?? I for one don't like 60's architecture, and although DC has its fair share, its momumental core is more neoclassical and much more impressive... D.C has a wide river and beautiful bridges across..​


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

BRASILIA and WASHINGTON seem the same to me. Not as important as the three other major players in their respective countries(Los Angeles[entertainment], New York[finance], or Chicago[industry]) (Rio[entertainment], Sao Paulo[finance] or Belo Horizonte[industry]) but still have respective beauties to their landscape which makes them impossible to compare or look better, DIFFERENT styles of planning. Period. Both are great looking by the way.

As a sidenote, the USA and Brazil share MANY similarities


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

Washington was laid out by a frenchman, Pierre L'enfant -- it has a layer of diagonal avenues laid over a grid - Its large avenues often intersect at large circles or squares. Of course, one musn't forget the famous cross-shaped mounmental core as well, with the national mall being a long grassy coridoor nearly 2 miles long, flanked by museums and government buildings and two long, wide tree-lined avenues. Many people see many symbolic meanings in the street plans... as shown here.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

AQUABLUE I do respect your opinion, but it was not the intention of Brasilia's architects and projectists to build a city like Washington. We already have in Latin America, cities with so many classical architeture, like Buenos Aires, for exemple, wich is, with all do respect for your opinion, much more beautiful than Washinton. Brasilia represents another proposal. And if you read Joaquin post, man, I DO AGREE WITH HIM!:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

wow,beautiful city.


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

For some reason this reminds me of a pig's head









But I think it might be misplaced, should have been drawn over the white house


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

Buenos aires is not in brazil and it wasn't planned from scratch-- the original poster was interested in comparing Washington, Brasilia and Canberra...Beaunos Aires has nothing to do with this topic and i'm not going to fall for that..you are trying to skew the argument. This has nothing to do with what their intention was when creating brasilia, this is to do with the resultant state of each city today, and how they function as cities, not as experiements in aesthetics. 

Therefore, I believe D C is much more beautiful than Brasilia, and much more livable for its residents.. Yes, brasilia has some interesting planning, but its rather ugly with crappy blocky buildings.. I don't know anyone who would choose that style over the older classical style. Also, D.C has many old and historic neighborhoods and beautiful housing areas that can compete with the best cities in the world, even though its business district area is lacking somewhat in terms of decent arhitecture.

IMO, Brasillia is an abomination of a city, with ugly souless architecture pretending to be avant-garde....its central mall is dated. so I don't know what the hell you are talking about...


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

Fern said:


> For some reason this reminds me of a pig's head
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, many people believe that the street plan was designed with powerful symbolism by the masons == the inverted pentacle can be seen above the white house -- this signifies lucifer the devil. 

The point was, that the layout of the city does not have many equals around the world -- of course Paris is the influence.. As for a city created from nothing, i think they did a good job...its not some kind of uptopian vision like brasilia.


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

Actually, i'm sure many cities would benefit from a large monumental coridor like the National Mall --- one is NYC. If there were a section of manhattan like the national mall, it would be a fantastic addition. Central park is not what i'm talking about as its a park, not a monumental passage. The mall also has fantastic museums up and down its lenght. Brasilia has government buildings up and down its lenght..take your pick


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

A perfect example of how NOT to build a planned city. Jesus Christ..... uke:


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

joaquin said:


> BRASILIA and WASHINGTON seem the same to me. Not as important as the three other major players in their respective countries(Los Angeles[entertainment], New York[finance], or Chicago[industry]) (Rio[entertainment], Sao Paulo[finance] or Belo Horizonte[industry]) but still have respective beauties to their landscape which makes them impossible to compare or look better, DIFFERENT styles of planning. Period. Both are great looking by the way.
> 
> As a sidenote, the USA and Brazil share MANY similarities


Washington is completely different, it is the capital city of the largest economic and military power in the world...its power is government, international development, policy, etc..Brasillia has little influence as Brazil is not a global player, also brazil is a much smaller country in population. D.C 

has immense importance today not just in the USA but globally..this is the seat of the world bank, the IMF, USAID, Red Cross, Asian development Bank, etc...It is just as important, not in economic terms, but in brain power, think tanks, etc....I would say its on par with places like Chicago in importance even though much smaller... I mean, the decisions that take place here are vital.. This is the capital city, and this is where all the important decisions are made that have reprecussions throughout the world.. Washington was never industrial, its power is its highly educated workforce and political clout..don't underestimate the importance of this city.


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

DonQui said:


> A perfect example of how NOT to build a planned city. Jesus Christ..... uke:


Why? What would you prefer, a boring grid? How would that help Washington, D.C?? What would you propose? You don't like intersecting avenues laid on a grid? You musn't like the conept of broadway then, as it intersects many streets along its path. IMO, its a fine layout for a city being developed from scratch..

It seems you know little about the way D.C is laid out, you seem to have no comprehension of the symbolism built into its street plan...maybe you should read up on it. Grid is dull, face it. Paris has the most interesting plan IMO, and the DC street plan does echo its avenues, squares and circles. NYC has a grid, too preditable... Do you really want every city to have a boring grid??
I don't agree with you at all.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Im sorry if I offend you guys, but the city looks outdated. those fancy buildings were master pieces in the 70/early 80's, but look old and tired now. 









^Definitely needs a facelift, with a modern cladding. 









^ looks like a high school or college building









^ Are those muddy, gravel pathways? Its does not look attractive at all. 









^ look old, like the brutalist 70's buildings found across Johannesburg.









^ This is most impressive.


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

^^

I also think like you about Brasília, feel free to put your opinion.
But, Pictures are pictures, i've heard a thousand of times about how modern Brasilia is, maybe just being there to understand.
I think i'm going there next january. :cheers:


----------



## rmello (May 11, 2007)

Harkeb said:


> Im sorry if I offend you guys, but the city looks outdated. those fancy buildings were master pieces in the 70/early 80's, but look old and tired now.


Its obvious that most of Brasilia's archtecture is of the 60's -70's. The city was built in the 60s, and OF COURSE the archtecture should have 60's-70's style. Were u waiting for a 2010 style congress, considering it was built in the 60´s???

Anyway, I dont agree with u, Brasilia's archtecture is unique!! Its incomparable!!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

rmello said:


> Its obvious that most of Brasilia's archtecture is of the 60's -70's. The city was built in the 60s, and OF COURSE the archtecture should have 60's-70's style. Were u waiting for a 2010 style congress, considering it was built in the 60´s???
> 
> Anyway, I dont agree with u, Brasilia's archtecture is unique!! Its incomparable!!


Brasilia was built in the 50´s.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Harkeb said:


> Im sorry if I offend you guys, but the city looks outdated. those fancy buildings were master pieces in the 70/early 80's, but look old and tired now.



Off course! Do you think that a city built in the 50´s should be like a today Dubai?:lol:

But I agree with you about the third photo.


----------



## elgoyo (Jun 29, 2006)

Ive just been there at decembre, and i gotta say that its amazing and as an architect beeing there is like a dream come true, this place is as unique and as surreal as it gets. Plus i gotta say that i loved brasilian people and theyre relaxing laidback attitude  

here are some pics I took during my trip over there























































and finally my souvenir picture


----------



## Ana Laura (May 28, 2008)

Great pics!!!!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Gret pics, Elgoyo...
And thanks for your visit.


----------



## rmello (May 11, 2007)

mark renton said:


> Brasilia was built in the 50´s.


yes thats true. its construction finished in 1960 isnt it??


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

The buidling has got new cladding. Now, that's what Im talking about, giving an old building a new face.


----------



## CanudosWar (May 27, 2007)

^^
agreed


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Harkeb, Brasilia is an UNESCO monument. So there are some limitations for changes in its so called "Plano Piloto" (Pilot Plan, the downtown area) But, The city is full of most modern buildings (80's and 90's) that are not showed in the pictures here.


----------



## tampasteve (Aug 8, 2007)

I love Brasilia, and one does have to be there to truly appreciate it, like many works of art. The city, at least the original part of the city, is a work of art. The city was built in a modernist type architecture, to "update" it would make it a totally different style of architecture. 

The whole city was designed to be different and with a whole new philosophy. I could type more about that, but there are volumes already, anyone can do a search online. Most of the core is modernist architecture, but outside the core is a "regular" type city with new buildings built and designed in a typical Brasilian fashion.

In short, Brasilia is a beautiful city that is fantastic to see; it would make a great short trip for any person, especially those interested in architecture or city design.

Steve


----------



## elgoyo (Jun 29, 2006)

the coolest thing about brasilia is that when a person who doesn't know about architecture sees it, he thinks that it was built yesterday and that it is super futuristic even though it was built 50 years ago.

over here in Mexico there is a Motorola commercial about an astronaut that is suppose to be in the future and he is actually walking over the national congress, i think that that is super cool and it proves that brasilia is good architecture because it is transcending time


----------



## CanudosWar (May 27, 2007)

btw pegasus,great thread and nices pics.
forgot to say


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

Brasilia looks great really great! Pity that the metro system is so small tough... 

Only planned "cities" i have been to is Ørestaden(Copenhagen) who is still a work in progress and La Dèfense (Paris), and i loved it - so my vote would go to La Dèfense =) But since it's not a capital. I would vote Putrajaya(Kuala Lumpur) who look very fascinating in pictures!

Thank you for nice pictures and tread!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The bridge is impressive indeed :yes: :banana2:



Harkeb said:


> ^ This is most impressive.


:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## lucas_PMW (May 3, 2007)

I love Brasilia!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

In fact, Brasilia was made to be freezed in time. Nothing can be changed in its architecture and urbanistic structure. She was born that way in 1960 to be, since that very year a historic place...


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

reply to first post... 
i too have an opinion, that Brasilia is the best of other planned cities... 
although, planned cities seem a little bit boring... everything is the same on every side of town...

but i support idea of Brazilians to build this kind of city as capital... it was a very good move... and omg, i didn't know they have 2.5mil people already... where do these people come from?

and from images... i choose the bridge as most fascinating


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

That bridge is brilliant!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

DJZG said:


> reply to first post...
> i too have an opinion, that Brasilia is the best of other planned cities...
> although, planned cities seem a little bit boring... everything is the same on every side of town...
> 
> ...


Besides the natural growth, people also come from all over the country.


----------



## ISTARI (Apr 15, 2008)

I think Brasilia is a fascinating place and is virtually unique. It's beauty, or at least its aesthetic seems to come as much from its apparent austerity and openness, combined with the simple shapes that the building form. 
I think the problem to some, and for me to some degree is that this heritage area is not on a human scale and the huge open spaces create a feeling of unease to people that live in more conventional cities and towns.
A fascinating and yes, beautiful city in a surreal way. I must visit it sometime soon.


----------



## infernal (May 27, 2007)

IMO Brasilia needs more trees, looks very empty for a pop. of 2.5 million. More Life would make it much better 
other then that the architecture is amazing just like the rest of the city!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

ISTARI: For a person like me, which came from a mountanious state like Minas Gerais, Brasilia's set kills me...

INFERNAL: Brasilia is one of the most "green" cities in the Americas!


----------



## lucas_PMW (May 3, 2007)

Magnifico


----------



## infernal (May 27, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> INFERNAL: Brasilia is one of the most "green" cities in the Americas!



Eixo monumental looks very deserted, Maybe it's just me. Last time I was there I was 8 :lol: They should build a massive park/garden in the grass field in eixo monumental, that would make the area 100x better. Would take a lot of water to keep it alive durring Winter, but the greener the better


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

infernal said:


> Eixo monumental looks very deserted, Maybe it's just me. Last time I was there I was 8 :lol: They should build a massive park/garden in the grass field in eixo monumental, that would make the area 100x better. Would take a lot of water to keep it alive durring Winter, but the greener the better


During the winter everything is really dry...


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great pictures all round. I would agree that Washington D.C. looks ncier and seems cleaner when you're there and there's more diversity in architecture with the Neo-Classicism of the Jefferson Memorial and the modern and old architecture in the CBD.

However, Brasilia is a really good example of how Brasilians were encouraged to move inland in the mid 1900s and as a result there are many brutalist buildings there. 

They are both very different yet very similar cities so it's quite good to appreciate each ones' differences and similarities. I find the Brasilia Cathedral most impressive.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Most impressive to me is the bridge ^^^^ :cheers: : *Impressive!*


----------



## iemanja (Jun 10, 2008)

I like Brasilia the way it is. I disgree with the African. I like the retro style, Brasilia shouldn't change anything. It's nice the way it is.


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

*it looks nice but very different to any other city in the Atlantic coast such as SP or Rio: I guess the city was planned for goverment work not exactly for living*


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

FALTAN.LUNAS said:


> *it looks nice but very different to any other city in the Atlantic coast such as SP or Rio: I guess the city was planned for goverment work not exactly for living*


You`re right. Brasilia is a burocratic city. It also represents the Brazilian effort to interiorize the country.


----------



## montesky (Mar 21, 2006)

that bridge is one of the most beautiful in the world indeed


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

montesky said:


> that bridge is one of the most beautiful in the world indeed


:lol::lol::lol::lol:Now I think you've gone over the limits....


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

*...*

well...I live in Brazil and I really do not know why some people feel offended when somebody criticizes the city exposed when the own thread author in this case asks to anyone to choose between 3 cities which HE thinks most beautiful including his hometown: Brasília. How can I choose it without explains comparisons?


I really do not like Brasília. To be honest I am brazilian but I should say that I hate Nieymer´s building esthetic result! yes most buildings seems BAD DATED, crude, not finished and this concrete overdose makes the buildings seems to be always dirty year after year. 

PS :bad dated because 50´s and 60´s weren´t the best decades for architecture at all, so unfortunely Brazil started to "grow" at that time and that´s why our country is full of horribles blocks and Brasília is the icon of that times.


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

tchelllo said:


> well...I live in Brazil and I really do not know why some people feel offended when somebody criticizes the city exposed when the own thread author in this case asks to anyone to choose between 3 cities which HE thinks most beautiful including his hometown: Brasília. How can I choose it without explains comparisons?
> 
> 
> I really do not like Brasília. To be honest I am brazilian but I should say that I hate Nieymer´s building esthetic result! yes most buildings seems BAD DATED, crude, not finished and this concrete overdose makes the buildings seems to be always dirty year after year.
> ...


I disagree and agree with you in some points
First of all, brazilian modernist architecture isnt that horrible as you say. Brazil had an enormous importance on the arhitecture scene during those days... (Im talking about de 40s-50s). Even though you dislike Brasilia as a whole, you should try and observe better, because his work are masterpieces. 

On the other hand, it is true that Brazilian cities are marked by the 50s - 60s. I wouldnt say it started growing back then (Rio for instance, was already a world-class metropolis in the 40s)...

I can assure, however, that Brazil was the China back then, in the 60s and 70s, it was the country with highest GDP increase rate. As a result, we have our cities packed with these concrete and simple buildings.

Since I study architecture, I can assure you that that wasnt in vain. People really liked those simple and unoriginal blocks... You ave to understand the cultural context of the time. Simple and plane lines was considered modern in a repulsive answer to older buildings...

The bad thing is that most of Rio and Sao Paulo's imponent palaces were destroyed during those days of "new beggining"... If we look now, the mass was huge...

About Brasilia, I think that it is lovely with quite a personality. I can agree with you that the project wasnt that happy... since modernist urbanism was already proven to be an empty and childish way of building artificial cities already in the 40s (in Central countries). Separating by zones and only priorizing cars is one of humanities biggest flaws. However, since things usually happens last in Brazil (it is a very inward country), they built the city in mid 60s... been criticized by most of the world's urban planners and thinkers.


----------



## Astronaut from Mars (May 28, 2008)

tchelllo said:


> well...I live in Brazil and I really do not know why some people feel offended when somebody criticizes the city exposed when the own thread author in this case asks to anyone to choose between 3 cities which HE thinks most beautiful including his hometown: Brasília. How can I choose it without explains comparisons?
> 
> 
> I really do not like Brasília. To be honest I am brazilian but I should say that I hate Nieymer´s building esthetic result! yes most buildings seems BAD DATED, crude, not finished and this concrete overdose makes the buildings seems to be always dirty year after year.
> ...


Exactly!!
And as for the initial question, Washington is clearly more beautiful. Niemayer`s arquitecture is too brutal, too impersonal. What Brasilia needs perhaps is more trees and more grass, more fountains, so it doesnt look so dry and looks more graceful - as for the weahter, it could have some automatic irrigation system.


----------



## Diogo-Brasilia (Jun 1, 2008)

infernal said:


> IMO Brasilia needs more trees, looks very empty for a pop. of 2.5 million. More Life would make it much better
> other then that the architecture is amazing just like the rest of the city!


And I hope Brasilia will always have this "empty" look. The city is very spread, different of the highly dense brazilian bigger cities. People have to notice it is not even 50 years old, and not long ago it was a big nothing in the middle of Brazil. And nowadays it is a much better city, and it has more problems as well, but the city is rapidly growing and improving. Something like 10 years ago, BSB was quite different than what it is today. Nowadays it is a much more vibrant city.


----------



## infernal (May 27, 2007)

Astronaut from Mars said:


> Exactly!!
> And as for the initial question, Washington is clearly more beautiful. Niemayer`s arquitecture is too brutal, too impersonal. *What Brasilia needs perhaps is more trees and more grass, more fountains, so it doesnt look so dry and looks more graceful - as for the weahter, it could have some automatic irrigation system.*



*YES, YES, AND YES*


----------



## infernal (May 27, 2007)

Diogo-Brasilia said:


> And I hope Brasilia will always have this "empty" look. The city is very spread, different of the highly dense brazilian bigger cities. People have to notice it is not even 50 years old, and not long ago it was a big nothing in the middle of Brazil. And nowadays it is a much better city, and it has more problems as well, but the city is rapidly growing and improving. Something like 10 years ago, BSB was quite different than what it is today. Nowadays it is a much more vibrant city.


What I meant was that it was empty in nature, they need to make all that wasted land behind the congress into massive parks or something.


----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast (Oct 23, 2007)

So much discussion going on here!
Well let me give my view. I think Brasilia is very unique. It's very impressive that it was all built during the 60's. I do think in a way it's a boring city (I know the brazilian forumers will kill me with this one, especially because I'm brazilian myself...). It's a shame Brasilia has got that red looking earth, which does not cause the best aesthetic impression of the city when looked from above. Oscar Niemeyer did an amazing job though with its unique, curve looking architecture. However those 60's looking buildings do need a retrofit. They can stay the same, but a clean up, a change of those ugly looking windows, different colour painting, would only do good for the look of the city.
As for the 3 planned capitals, I live in Australia and I must say Canberra has to be the most BORING city on earth! But Washington DC is much more beautiful than Brasilia. Sorry guys...hope you don't get too offended by this. Everyone has got different opinions eh!


----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast (Oct 23, 2007)

infernal said:


> What I meant was that it was empty in nature, they need to make all that wasted land behind the congress into massive parks or something.


And yes I agree with Infernal, that if more of those vast empty areas around the national monuments that Brasilia displays were turned into parks, the perceptions of the city would change completely!


----------



## MadeInRio (Mar 29, 2008)

I hate Brasilia..

RIO DE JANEIRO = THE REAL CAPITAL!!! 

!!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

MadeInRio said:


> I hate Brasilia..
> 
> RIO DE JANEIRO = THE REAL CAPITAL!!!
> 
> !!


Good God!!! Actually Rio can't rule itself!!!! Give me a break!!!


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

ao inves de atacar a cidade dos outros
ataque o ignorante que atacou a sua

nao perca a decencia, se eh que vc a tenha


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

MadeInRio said:


> I hate Brasilia..
> 
> RIO DE JANEIRO = THE REAL CAPITAL!!!
> 
> !!


:rofl:

:goodnight


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

muckie said:


> ao inves de atacar a cidade dos outros
> ataque o ignorante que atacou a sua
> 
> nao perca a decencia, se eh que vc a tenha


Deixa de ser idiota cara...Seu amigo aí acima não me atacou. Atacou Brasilia ao afirmar que o Rio ainda é a capital do Brasil. Capital do que mesmo?...Da violência, do trafico, do descaso?...Pelo amor de Deus, me dê um tempo.


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

I have been to Brasilia few times, I've got few good friends down there, the city is very interesting, you captured it very well, even though the city is a bit different from the ordinaries ones and has a 50’s and 60’s architecture I still like it and recommend a visit.
Thanks for sharing.:applause:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Enzo said:


> I have been to Brasilia few times, I've got few good friends down there, the city is very interesting, you captured it very well, even though the city is a bit different from the ordinaries ones and has a 50’s and 60’s architecture I still like it and recommend a visit.
> Thanks for sharing.:applause:



Thanks Enzo

Now I want everybody to take a look at the next shot. It's an information sign at Brasilia's Zoo. In the upper part is a description of the Harpia, an Amazon eagle, in Portuguese, but the lower part lol::lol::lol::lol::lol, wich was suppose to be the translation to English!!! Read it carefully!!


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Thanks Enzo
> 
> Now I want everybody to take a look at the next shot. It's an information sign at Brasilia's Zoo. In the upper part is a description of the Harpia, an Amazon eagle, in Portuguese, but the lower part lol::lol::lol::lol::lol, wich was suppose to be the translation to English!!! Read it carefully!!


^^ I guess someone screwed up here:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

LOL Now that's funny!!! :crazy2: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

MadeInRio said:


> I hate Brasilia..
> 
> RIO DE JANEIRO = THE REAL CAPITAL!!!
> 
> !!


Rio -yes- its great city, awesome etc..., but from my opinion i think Brasilia its a great city too  :cheers:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

A little bit more


----------



## Rudiero (Mar 6, 2008)

nice pis.^^^^


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Rudiero said:


> nice pis.^^^^


kay:kay:


----------



## nr23Derek (May 13, 2009)

Let's see more pics of Brasilia please.

I was there in 2001 - it was one of those places I'd always wanted to see - the famous city of tomorrow. This is what cities were going to be like in the future.

Actually, it's true, Brasilia is very like a lot of places built since in style, but nothing dates faster than predictions of the future.

A lot of the buildings look very much like a lot of the badly built stuff thrown up here in the 60's, but it's only the style because the actual quality of the architecture there is very high.

There does seem to be a big problem though because so much of it was built all at the same time it all needs mending at the same time and in the same way, there seemed to be a lot of buildings all showing the same problems. And there's a lot of repetition in true modernist style - block after block of identical flats. 

It was built as a city for the car and the motorways dominate the place. I, of course, didn't have a car and it isn't an easy place to walk around in places. When I was there the metro was still under construction, I guess that's been in service for some time now and will have made things a lot better.

At the weekend the place seemed to change with lots of people coming into town for the market on Saturday, which was held near the bus station across the motorways from the bus station. This was fun, a riot of colour and sounds which perhaps isn't too typical of the city.

On Sunday though the place was really quiet. So quiet in fact the main east-west motorway was closed and given over to joggers and walkers. I walked the entire length of the main drag, including through the lower level of the interchange which sits at the dead centre of town.

Actually it is very telling that the feature at the very heart of Brasilia is a grade separated motorway interchange - albeit one that's mostly underground.

The place I stayed in was a small guest house in W3Sol, which itself was interesting architecturally. The house had been designed as an open plan building, but had since been divided up to make the guest house. All the houses nearby had fenced off gardens, but again it was designed as open plan.

I have very mixed feelings about Brasilia. It was a friendly enough place but still had a bit of a reputation as being a place people didn't really want to live in. This was certainly true of its early years when it was famous for being virtually deserted at times. It also took about 24 hours to get there on a bus, it's not exactly near anything.

The city style suffers from bad imitation on a grand scale, it is hard to look at some parts of Brasilia and not think of pretty dire places in the UK, but that is unfortunate. The emphasis on providing for the car is also of its time and a big mistake. But it's a place well worth a visit for sure.

Derek


----------



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## igor_carlos (Jul 1, 2009)

I like those buildings, Brasilia the capital of BRAZIL is unique


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

It looks like a very interesting city, i loved that bridge in the pic before.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorgebrazil/4318276939/


----------



## kalibob32 (Jan 28, 2010)

i remember my brazilian political history class back in kindergarten our 'learning moderator' told us that brasilia was a planned city : all the kids were blown away - we'd never heard of such a thing haha! 
ive always had a thing for the place since...


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Enzo said:


> ^^ I guess someone screwed up here:lol::lol::lol:


By the way...I think someone in ZooBrasilia saw my thread here...That sign is not there anymore...:lol::lol:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Me again, just to say, in advance, *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRASILIA*. 50 years babe is half a centrury!!!...That's something to think about!:cheers::cheers::dance::dance:

...Hope tomorrow's banner will celebrate the date milady!!!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Congratulations Brasília for 50 years.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> ...Hope tomorrow's banner will celebrate the date milady!!!


Banner up! 










Congrats Brasilia!! :cheers:


----------



## Santista10 (Aug 8, 2009)

Congratulations, Brasília! :cheers1:


----------



## avmanarki (Jul 7, 2010)

lindas fotos...Brasilia é uma das mais belas cidades de nosso país


----------



## felipeskyscraper2 (May 12, 2010)

Brasilia it's incredible...i love the buildings but i wanna see some new buildings without ON interferences


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Lovely Brasilia, It would be cool if the city can keep its 50's-60´s charachter in the future...


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

isakres said:


> Lovely Brasilia, It would be cool if the city can keep its 50's-60´s charachter in the future...


It will :yes:

The entire city core (the _"pilot plan"_ designed by Lúcio Costa and Oscar Niemeyer) is protected by pretty much every heritage and preservation bureaus in the country, besides being a *UNESCO World Heritage Site* (the only one less than 50 years old).

So I wouldn't worry much in that sense.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Couple photos from the city of Brasilia:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubens_campos/4794868247/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubens_campos/4795508838/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubens_campos/4794858031/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubens_campos/4795506078/


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm still alive...


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

More pics..



Henrique Ans said:


>


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

Brasilia in pictures: 50 great buildings, 50 years
By Ellie Stathaki



Jorge M said:


> You don't have to be an architecture expert to have heard of Brasilia. Contemporary Brazil's renowned capital was purpose-built in 1960, featuring a grand urban plan by Lúcio Costa, Oscar Niemeyer as its iconic principle architect and Roberto Burle Marx as the landscape designer, plus buildings from some of the country's finest architects.
> 
> Its urban planning design has been an example and universal reference to architects and urban planners ever since. And it was all beautifully designed in the era's most forward thinking style - the International Style - which Brazil took and made its own.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeVonJ (Oct 3, 2009)

*Outstanding, I just love this city!*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorgebrazil/3906930000/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorgebrazil/3906150285/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luishbsb/3758219313/


----------



## Utente davvero. (Jul 14, 2010)

Year of 2006:


----------



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)

Any brazilian, plz post photos of the new Brasilia Tower! Its fantastic.


----------



## Utente davvero. (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

Excellent !!


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

Brasilia looks great!
Beatiful city!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasilia: realy great and very nice :cheers:


Panoramic view of Brasilia on cloudy day:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dominik_siedlecki/5226530541/in/photostream/


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

amazing.........:cheers:


----------



## MadeInRio (Mar 29, 2008)

:applause:


muckie said:


> I guess you dont know Rio well.
> 
> Thats the biggest fake ive ever read in this forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Brasilia: realy great and very nice :cheers:
> 
> 
> Panoramic view of Brasilia on cloudy day:
> ...




Beautiful park......:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Couple photos about Brasilia:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/davefranklin/5046055552/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davefranklin/5045433761/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davefranklin/5046044278/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davefranklin/5045959982/in/photostream/


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks christos-greece

new images









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jcassiano/5245682416/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iguatemibsb/5244680702/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreilepsch/4376043470/sizes/z/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nivaldo_menezes








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nivaldo_menezes








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nivaldo_menezes










http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlasiqueira/5250691245/sizes/l/in/photostream/







http://www.flickr.com/photos/nivaldo_menezes







http://www.flickr.com/photos/nivaldo_menezes








photos/nivaldo_menezes


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

Awesome city!


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

Brasilia is a failure of a city. It was designed for cars and not pedestrians. Besides, the huge populational expansion meant that there are now ever increasing, very poor, suburban areas called "cidades-satelites" (satellite-cities), where there are no urban planning of any sort.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Acoustic said:


> Brasilia is a failure of a city. It was designed for cars and not pedestrians. Besides, the huge populational expansion meant that there are now ever increasing, very poor, suburban areas called "cidades-satelites" (satellite-cities), where there are no urban planning of any sort.


False and false. Brasilia was designed in a highly hierarchical set of urban functions. The core of government buildings, around the "Praça dos Três Poderes" - the most shown here -, was planned, on purpose, to be monumental, built in a scale way above anything that would resemble human. It was planned to be an area where the strength of the nation would be reflected on the vastness of its open areas and unique beauty of its buildings. It was not meant to be cozy, or to be a place where couples would take their strolls. It was intended to impress and make people humble, like many other monumental areas like the Washington Mall. The difference is that they've put actual office buildings there instead of just museums or just the gathering buildings for top members of each branch of government.

However, in residential areas of the original master plan, *Brasilia is very pedestrian-friendly*. Each of the blocks of 7/8 buildings each - whose height is limited to 7 or 8 floors - has, in its vicinity, dedicated commercial areas and, usually, a supermarket or other retailer in the entrance of the block. Look here, for instance. Landscaping is also very pristine in the green areas surrounding the blocks.

Brasilia's poor suburbs are not as pristine like those, but they are, generally speaking, way better than any other Brazilian metropolitan area poor slums. The region near Brasilia is relatively flat and sparsely populated, making it easier to sprawl the poor in a larger area instead of concentrating them in ultradense, crime-ridden slums.


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Very good photos :happy:


----------



## CoconutGrove (Dec 9, 2010)

Acoustic said:


> Brasilia is a failure of a city. It was designed for cars and not pedestrians. Besides, the huge populational expansion meant that there are now ever increasing, very poor, suburban areas called "cidades-satelites" (satellite-cities), where there are no urban planning of any sort.


your post does not deserve any reasonable comment...


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

It is a very itneresting city
great city too
nice urban planning

anyone knows which parameters the designers used to start building it..
what where there elements about: what a city should be.. what are its functions?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Couple more:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rodmaia/4491381900/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rafaelasampaio_/5077072304/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5012680902/in/photostream/


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

^^ lovely night shots!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

pictures from this page:http://www.presidencia.gub.uy/


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

As an architectural experience, or a dream of a futuristic city, this place, head of the Brazilian government, is a unique one. Definitely Brasilia is awesome, I like so much this city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Couple new updates:

Sinfonia da Alvorada (take 6) by Henri Koga, on Flickr


Sinfonia da Alvorada (take 3) by Henri Koga, on Flickr


BRASILIA MARCH by Adventist News Network, on Flickr


Museu da Cidade (museu histórico de Brasília), Praça dos Três Poderes, Brasília, Brasil by Antonio F M Oliveira, on Flickr


800px-Esplanada_dos_Ministérios,_Brasília_DF_04_2006 by judith segura, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool! Love the layout of the city!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Twilight of Rio de Janeiro - View from Corcovado, Brazil by takasphoto.com, on Flickr

National Museum of Brasilia by Victor Lima, on Flickr

On the Street by Victor Lima, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr

Brasilia's Sky by Victor Lima, on Flickr

JK Bridge by George Amaro, on Flickr

Thinking Out Loud by Daniel Noronha, on Flickr

enDleSS by Thiago Marra, on Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

Christos, what Rio is doing there??? Both cities are more than 1.000 km apart from each other.


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brasília, Eixo Monumental by Waldr, on Flickr

Brasília's Sunrise by Arian Giacomet, on Flickr

Downtown Brasilia by Rafael Desh, on Flickr

Downtown Brasilia by Rafael Desh, on Flickr

Brasilia_Downtown by Juergen Schmitz, on Flickr

Palácio da Justiça - Oscar Niemeyer - Brasília - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Panteão da Pátria - Oscar Niemeyer - Brasilia - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Tribunal de Contas - Brasília - Brasil - Brazil by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Untitled by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr

Babes in Brasília by Dave Franklin, on Flickr

Brasilia_downtown by Juergen Schmitz, on Flickr


----------

